# New Members



## Sam Cales (Sep 13, 2006)

HI everyone. I really like this site. I just have to remember to pace myself, htere is a ton of information on here and digesting it all is something. THere is so much I want to do but in time I'll get to it all.

Anyway, we are a family of 4. Me..turning 30 this nov, my wife is 27..our oldest is 9..and a 18month old, she was 3 months on her first trip last year. Along with us are 2 dogs, a 3 year old mutt, but he's my buddy and biggest helper, and a 3 month old terrier who took his first trip Labor Day weekend. We live about 50 miles outside of Washington D.C. in Warrenton, VA. Anyone want a pip of a story about Homeowners associations and campers, email me and Ill give you the story, way to much for here

We have a 2005 28 BHS. I really like it a lot, bunks for the girls (that was their selling point), the outside stove used on every trip. Dinette and couch slide outmakes it pretty liveable inside.

We pull it with a 2005 Dodge Durango 5.7L Hemi. Love my Hemi.

Even though we have one of the bigger Outbacks,my father in law and his brother like calling it the "getto" compared to their 40 foot Fleetwood Discoveries. But for some reason they are always hanging out at our site, I guess with a 40 footer you lose some room in your site, and all cooking is done at our place, they may have TV's outside but they really like our outdoor stove.

Anyway, we atarted off with a pop up last spring. It lasted 2 trips and on last Memorial Day weekend we began our trips in our Outback, since 3 week long vacations, every holiday weekend, Fathers Day weekend has become a tradition.

Our Favorite place to camp is Bethpage Camp Resort in Urbanna, VA. If you live along the east coast you'd really like this place, paved roads, all sites are flat and grassy, on a river, lots for kids to do.. I could go on and on but I do like to tell everyone I can about the place, run by a bunch of really friendly people too.

Well that just about is us and what we got and what we do. Cant wait to learn more from all of you, and maybe go to a rally too, that sounds like it would be a blast

See ya there....

Sam and Ami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

SAMandAMI,

Welcome. Glad to have you with us. You will really enjoy your new Outback and this great forum.

If you're ever in the Great State of Texas, stop by! Or maybe we'll see you at a national rally.

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the Outbackers SAMandAMI

Sounds like a great upgrade from a pop up. Like many of us on here, we used our pop up 6 times before getting the Outback. People tend to congregate around it when camping for some reason.









Thanks for sharing your story and keep us posted on your travels. It's great to see others sharing the camping life with their kids.


----------



## langefk (Aug 17, 2006)

WELCOME!









Glad you found this site. Tons of information, great stories, friendly advise, humble people (mostly) that admit to things they did wrong, so you won't have to make the same mistake.

Welcome!

Fritz


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome Sam and Ami!









Congratulations on your purchase. You'll never regret it.

Read all you can here, ask questions. We are a friendly bunch who are here to help in any way we can.

Dan


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site, Sam and Ami!!!!

It is great to have another East Coast member. You should check out the rally thread as we have a few that are coming up soon. There is a group going to Lancaster PA the weekend of 9/29, we have a Rally with about 24 Outbacks coming up at Otter Lake campground in Marshall Creek PA on the weekend of 10/20. And there is a little get together called "Highlanders Hootnanny" being held in Ocean City MD on the weekend of 11/10....

Check out the rally links and see if you can make one or all of them....we always have a good time.

Gary


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome to the site from another East Coast 28BHS Outbacker.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome fellow 28BHS'ers


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers








Have fun Campingin your new tt

Happy Travels
Willie


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YEAH!! Another East Coaster!!! Hope you can join us for at least one of the Rallys....heck, make it all 3!!

btw, about that "pacing yourself" comment....no need....overindulging really is harmless and its sooooo much fun!


----------



## cmhaugen (Aug 31, 2006)

Happy camping


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Sam and Ami









Welcome to Outbackers, glad you found us








Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sam,

It's good to hear you are enjoying your Outback so much! As far as your FIL and UIL (Uncle-in-Law?) are concerned... Give 'em time. They will see the light sooner or later and be assimilated into the Outback universe!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome and congratulations on your Outback!

Eric


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome Sam and Ami.
One of the reasons we got our Outback was the outdoor kitchen.
Happy camping, and come join us out one of the rallies.

Greg


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome Sam And Ami.
Your gonna love your outback









Angelo


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







Ya see, the in-laws know a good thing when they see it. Let them hang out and drool. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome SAM and AMI !

It's good to have some fellow Outbackers in the neighborhood. I live in Stafford and work in Manassas, so I pretty much have you surrounded. And yes, I would like to here about your Homeowner's Association stories. Even though I keep mine in a storage lot most of the time, if it is in my driveway more than two days (for packing or repairs) I get a Violation Letter. Argggg.

We have never made it to Bethpage but have always wanted to go for one of their all you can eat crab feast weekends!

If you decided to hit the Highlander's Holiday Hootnany rally in November, we could even have a convoy of two on the way up there.

Welcome again and enjoy!

-Sam


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Sam and Ami,

Glad to have your join us.

Rita


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and enjoy your new outback!!!

Mike


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

